# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  خطا در نصب ویندوز سرویس

## meysam_pro

سلام
من یه ویندوز سرویس نوشتم ، وقتی میخام این رو از طریق Instalutil نصبش کنم ایم خطا رو میگیرم
Microsoft (R) .NET Framework Installation utility Version 2.0.50727.3053
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

Exception occurred while initializing the installation:
System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'file:///C:\Win
dows\system32\ServerService.exe' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot f
ind the file specified..


در ضمن اینجور نصبش می کنم.
@echo off
%windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\instal  lutil.exe ServerService.exe

----------


## meysam_pro

پیداش کردم ،  :لبخند گشاده!: 
@echo off
%windir%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\instal  lutil.exe "F:\ZNU\Term1\OOAD\Project\Sources\ServerService\S  erverService\bin\Debug\ServerService.exe"


باید تو کوتیشن میزاشتمش، همین.
یه مشکله دیگه هم داشتم که خطای طولانی میداد، یه عالمه باهاش ور رفتم آخرش فهمیدم که چون تو ویستاس باید Run as administrator بکنم.

تاپیک رو پاکش نمیکنم، شاید به درد یکی بخوره.

----------


## milad.biroonvand

جالب بود ، آفرین :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## seniamail

حالا اگه اضافه کردیم چطوری حذفش کنیم از سرویسها؟

----------


## seniamail

من یه سرویس درست کردم که بعد از این که استارت شد یه messageBox نشون بده ولی بعداز اینکه اضافه کردم و میخوام استارت کنم این پیغام رو میده

----------


## ایمان اختیاری

معمولا سرویس های ویندوز برنامه های بدون UI هستن که پیامی برای کاربر نشون نمی دن و روال کار کردن با اونا نسبت به برنامه های Desktop Application متفاوت هستن ... 
کدتون رو بذارین شاید مشکل از اونجا باشه ولی در کل خصوصیت سرویس ها همون هست که عرض کردم ..
روی همین اصل از کامپوننتهایی باید استفاده کنید که از کلاس فرم ارث بری نداشته باشن

----------

